# Il y a le moteur tribord qui ratatouille



## Necsus

Nel film 'L'Odyssée', sulla vita di Jacques Cousteau, Simone, la moglie, sta fumando sul ponte della Calypso e sente il rumore di una qualche anomalia, scende dall'equipaggio e dice loro:
"Il y a le moteur tribord qui *ratatouille *encore, hein. Bah, vous êtes tous sourds comme des pots, à force de plonger ou quoi?"
Non ho trovato traduzioni per il verbo _ratatouiller, _solo questa definizione: 'donner une "ratatouille" au sens familier de volée de coups ou défaite sévère'.
Mi sembra di capire che è un termine molto colloquiale, come si potrebbe tradurre in italiano? 'fa le bizze', 'dà problemi'? O qualcosa di più specifico? Ah, siamo nel 1967.
Grazie!


----------



## Ragio

Ciao Necsus,
credo che _ratatouiller _in questo caso sia onomatopeico, per indicare che il motore borbotta, tossisce, scoppietta, sferraglia, strappa, singhiozza, ecc.


----------



## Fooler

Ciao Necsus, nella domanda in questo forum qui viene descritto come un motore che va con un cilindro in meno. Non mi viene al momento in mente, se esiste, un verbo in italiano. Nel caso editerò


----------



## Necsus

Grazie, Ragio e Fooler. 
Allora credo che resterò sul generico, perché parliamo della Calypso, un dragamine di 42 metri con due motori diesel da 420 Kw, non ce li vedo a tossire o scoppiettare...!


----------



## Ragio

Ciao a tutti,
in italiano direi che il motore perde colpi. Vedi qui. Dans le jargon des courses d'automobiles ou de la mécanique, signifie avoir des ratés dans le moteur. Au départ, j'ai pu passer les deux premiers rapports, mais soudain le moteur s'est mis à "ratatouiller".


----------



## Necsus

Grazie, Ragio.


----------

